# We've hit our goal!!



## Alkora (Aug 14, 2005)

All that is left to do is:

1.) recieve the checks in the mail (1-2 weeks as specified by paypal...)
2.) open a bank account only for FA (which will be a business class account)
3.) Purchase and build the server
4.) get it co-located
5.) we're all done!

I estimate FA will be back in about 2-3 weeks, I just requested the last check today from paypal.

I would like to thank all of you who donated to FA. I know some people have told me they don't want their names mentioned, but if you DO, let me know and i will post your name here.

Contributors list:

starlite528


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 14, 2005)

100% on our way to da server... UNF, UNF, baby. UNF UNF!


----------



## Stallion (Aug 14, 2005)

That's the best news I've heard for some time.. Wish I could have been more help, but you've always had my support....


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 14, 2005)

Good to know that I will finally have a place to go to soon.  I was getting tired of SA and VCL.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Aug 14, 2005)

What's the bank account? Maybe we can do direct deposit, if possible.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 14, 2005)

CanisLupisVulpe said:
			
		

> What's the bank account? Maybe we can do direct deposit, if possible.



we're going with usbank...I was told that they have some sort of thing we could look into...some merchant tools or something...she didn't have a whole lot of information about it tho...


----------



## keohyena (Aug 14, 2005)

best news  i heared in while! Yahoo!!!


----------



## Ashwolf (Aug 15, 2005)

Yay!!
i really missed the site


----------



## comidacomida (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a good working relationship with a banker at US Bank.
He assisted me with getting my business account set up for the writing I do.

If you like I can gather some information about their products and services.  They're almost EVERYWHERE!*

Congratulations on hitting your goal.  Good to see I'll be able to continue working with FA.


(note: "everywhere" excludes Hawaii, Alaska, and the south east continental states)

(edit:  actually, I have to stop by tomorrow.  should I forward a contact number or email addy or somesuch?)


----------



## Suule (Aug 15, 2005)

*HAPPINESS!*


----------



## Archexecutor (Aug 15, 2005)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
FINALLY!  Im looking forward to returning to FA!


----------



## Daddyfox (Aug 15, 2005)

I trust you wouldn't turn down future donations, even with the goal met.

I would've liked t've chipped in, but paydays just didn't line up, heh heh.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 15, 2005)

Daddyfox said:
			
		

> I trust you wouldn't turn down future donations, even with the goal met.
> 
> I would've liked t've chipped in, but paydays just didn't line up, heh heh.


By all means, if you want to donate, feel free! FA can still use the money for additional hardware or to help with bandwidth. Even if it's $10 to $20...

Every little bit helps.


----------



## C?lian (Aug 15, 2005)

Congrats !


----------



## Kitaku (Aug 15, 2005)

WOOT!!!!


----------



## narrtin (Aug 15, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Keffria (Aug 15, 2005)

This is great news! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2005)

Word to the motherfucker! I'd like to celebrate by taking you all out for chicken strips and bacardi silver!


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 15, 2005)

Congrats but there's a lot of things to worry about now.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2005)

hm, right you are my friend, right you are. Perhaps these people don't LIKE chicken strips and bacardi silver. Or worse, perhaps some like one and not the other, creating a collossal chicken crisis!

oh dear, oh dear, I should've planned this more carefully!

*locks himself in the radioactive bunker and eats all the chicken and drinks all the bacardi*

you'll never take me alive, COMMIE!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Er...


Congrats, but things still need work. Things always need work -_-; BLAH


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 15, 2005)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Perhaps these people don't LIKE chicken strips and bacardi silver.


I'll take the Bacardi! I never pass an opportunity for rum.


----------



## Daddyfox (Aug 16, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Daddyfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh heh, that sounds right about in My price range, heh.


----------



## redmagejacob (Aug 16, 2005)

cool finally the site is coming back im happy i cant wait to tell my friends


----------



## Shenzikhan (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah! can't wait to see it


----------



## Asmodeaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*OMG YAY*

thank god, with FA down and sheezy being fucked up,.........i gotta lotta art so i cant wait till FA's back


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 16, 2005)

SA is currenty having an issue now.


----------



## AquaPhin (Aug 16, 2005)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> SA is currenty having an issue now.


and the issue would be?


----------



## TORA (Aug 16, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> RTDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The issue is hopefully one FA will never get. They don't have the funds to support the server they're on. I last checked and they have about $550 of the $700 they need to keep it alive. Otherwise, it goes POOF.

Just check it at sheezyart.com .


----------



## AquaPhin (Aug 16, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good. so that means if they go offline and FA is up again well be booming!


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 16, 2005)

They're close to that 700 dollars.


----------



## AquaPhin (Aug 16, 2005)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> They're close to that 700 dollars.


how close?


----------



## C?lian (Aug 16, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> RTDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So close they just reached it ^^


----------



## AquaPhin (Aug 16, 2005)

C?lian said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. i guess my idea sucks....oh well :?


----------



## Alkora (Aug 17, 2005)

well, i checked into it, to get it hosted, it would be on a 512k line, no capped limit on how much is transfered monthly...

$200 for 5u rack space (they had an option for a 2u and a 5u) and $150 for the line and power. I have a 1 hour timeslot when i can just go down there and check the server in person per week.


----------



## Suule (Aug 17, 2005)

This is most excellent news!


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> well, i checked into it, to get it hosted, it would be on a 512k line, no capped limit on how much is transfered monthly...
> 
> $200 for 5u rack space (they had an option for a 2u and a 5u) and $150 for the line and power. I have a 1 hour timeslot when i can just go down there and check the server in person per week.


Is a 512K line going to be able to work for FA?


----------



## Alkora (Aug 17, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Jheryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, i just realized that...
and it's really not...so i am gonna look around some more...
I was told this was going to be cheap by a friend...I don't think he realized that we were going to need a larger line...


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> Yea, i just realized that...
> and it's really not...so i am gonna look around some more...
> I was told this was going to be cheap by a friend...I don't think he realized that we were going to need a larger line...


Well, here's some good questions to consider:
1) How much bandwidth do we need to start?
2) Is there a fee for upgrading to a higher tier of bandwidth?

We could probably get away with a lower class of bandwidth to START, but one FA picks up steam again, we'll need to jump to a higher volume. Which will help if/when donations pick up to further fund things.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 17, 2005)

The minumum we'd need is 4mb/s

That's what we were using before...

4 up, 2 down...


----------



## shinmew (Aug 17, 2005)

About time some good news came into play.


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 17, 2005)

Actually, FurAffinity was using an average of 5.2 MBit/sec up and 1.4MBit/sec down, with 7.1MBit/sec up and 2.1MBit/sec down at peak.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 17, 2005)

I  say get highest rate  you can for cheap price


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> I  say get highest rate  you can for cheap price


That's the plan, hyena man.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 17, 2005)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> Actually, FurAffinity was using an average of 5.2 MBit/sec up and 1.4MBit/sec down, with 7.1MBit/sec up and 2.1MBit/sec down at peak.



Up? Down? Is it a server or an elevator? ::chuckles::

But seriously, what do the up and down rates mean?


----------



## keohyena (Aug 17, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> keohyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool cool


----------



## Suule (Aug 17, 2005)

> But seriously, what do the up and down rates mean?



Up rate - Upload rate - ammount of data per second that is transmitted
Down rate - Download rate - ammount of data per second that is recived.


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 17, 2005)

Will there be a published cost for co-location then, for what I am guessing will be something like a 10mbps line soon then?


----------



## kittenlittle (Aug 17, 2005)

Hiya!

I've been lurking on the forums for a while hoping you guys will get Fur Affinity back up :3

I have a few questions after seeing that you have now got the money to build a server for the site. Are you folks building the server and who is going to build it. Will it be Jheryn?

What system are you going to run on there and what software will you put on it to make sure the site runs properly? If you need co location, they don't build it for you right?

Also, where are you planning on getting hosting, will this be in your area so you can physically handle the server? From what I understand from other sites is that most providers will not be responsible for fixing your system if it breaks. 

You said the money will be arriving in two to three weeks or is that when you expect to find a provider and be back online? I don't understand.

Will you also need money to ship the server or are you going to be local to it?

How much is it going to cost for colocation? 

Thank you, and keep up the good work :>


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Your questions hurt my brain... Hm... Uhhh... I dunno? X3

JHERYN!!!!!!


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 18, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Arcturus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Up is upload from the server to the users.  Down is from the user to the server.  When you're at home, your upload is usually much slower than your download (they don't want consumers hosting their own servers).


----------



## InfestedWarrior (Aug 18, 2005)

*Yahoo!*

Excelent, FA is coming... i cant wait, good news at last! :!:


----------



## Alexar (Aug 19, 2005)

Woo! That's great! But one question.... Is there any possibility that the site will be down as much as it used to be? Because that turned out to be a big mess, one catastrophe after another and I think that I would stay longer if the site wasn't down so much .... Which is a good thing ....


----------



## furry69 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Wanna post!!  Wanna browse!*

Must  ...  have ... furry ... art ... ... ... ugh.. cough, cough...
Gettin' anxious!
Should only be about a week now, right?  Yay!

Not that I'm complaining so much since its a free site and all...
Plus, I should be able to start donating a little bit of money along with my art to FA in a week or so!


----------



## offthewall234 (Aug 22, 2005)

*YAY!*

OK nice work. I just wish I could have donated. I'm only 16 so... XD !


----------



## VladP12 (Sep 4, 2005)

If I may have a say in this for the operating system

I suggest go with Unix based one, since it is more secure then windows based one.

Just a suggestion


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 4, 2005)

*...*

Even if it is more secure, wont that cause some compatibility issues with Windows users?
 :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

You gonna keep that Avatar rule? (no adult avatars) or are ya goin to do my idea?

Enable a feature for mature avatar and general avater (if folks have mature work on, the mature avatar will be seen, if they don't, the general will be seen)


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 4, 2005)

**

hey thats goood!   

yay for adult avatars!  :lol: 

and um... DEATH TO THE ARISTOES! :twisted:


----------



## blade (Sep 4, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> You gonna keep that Avatar rule? (no adult avatars) or are ya goin to do my idea?
> 
> Enable a feature for mature avatar and general avater (if folks have mature work on, the mature avatar will be seen, if they don't, the general will be seen)



I like that idea considering there were many that it seemed that were disreguarding the no adult avatar rule.  this way it seems like a nice compromise.


----------



## MistressVixen (Sep 5, 2005)

*HAPPY!!*

FINALLY! I love you guys. I've grown to hate Yaoi gallery, because they only allow creactures that have human features...


----------



## RojWulf (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: ...*



			
				BlackNexus said:
			
		

> Even if it is more secure, wont that cause some compatibility issues with Windows users?
> :?:



Generally, we are just talking about the program that gets the file to you.  Unix has less errors than Windows, and so is more reliable than Windows.  

My server runs Windows XP Home Edition, but for my actual server program, I use Abyss Web Server....which is Unix based (I think).  

A complete Linux system isn't all that hard to use after you get it up and running, but unless you know how to use/code Linux, you'll need to have the money to hire someone to do it for you.  Not an cheap task my friend.


----------



## PunkTiger (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: ...*



			
				BlackNexus said:
			
		

> Even if it is more secure, wont that cause some compatibility issues with Windows users?
> :?:


Usually, the operating system of the server has nothing to do with the operating system of the users. For example, if a website is hosted on a Linux server, it doesn't matter what the user is running (Linux, Windows, Mac, Amiga, Solaris, BeOS,C-64) to be able to view it. The same for a Windows-based host. It's all up to the browser software to display it properly. That's why I can access Microsoft's site on my Linux box using Konqueror. There are ways to restrict access to a site by operating system or browser , but that would be seriously detrimental to the longevity of the FurAffinity (not to mention dumb).


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 5, 2005)

*re: re:...*

Oh, goody.   

I'm so happy, I will now perform heart surgery and name an instrument after myself.


.......

yes.


----------



## Tikara (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: re:...*



			
				BlackNexus said:
			
		

> I'm so happy, I will now perform heart surgery and name an instrument after myself.



Sweet. I'll get the chainsaw.


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 6, 2005)

whats going on? :?


----------



## keohyena (Sep 6, 2005)

not sure to


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 6, 2005)

When I figure it out I'll let you know x.x


----------



## ollinius (Oct 2, 2005)

*yes!*

ITS FREAKING GOOD I HAVE MISSED FA!!!. :shock:


----------



## Sneakers (Oct 11, 2005)

How close is FA ready to be up and running? I sure miss FA.


----------



## Suule (Oct 11, 2005)

Halloween = launch date. That means (31-current date) days.


----------

